
Ask HN: How do you stay informed without social media? - KarimDaghari
Like most HN users here I&#x27;m a software engineer (full-stack JS if that matters) so by &quot;staying informed&quot; I&#x27;m not referring to general news (what you&#x27;d find typically in say The Economist, WSJ, etc...), rather I&#x27;m referring to tech-related news.
======
kstenerud
Coming from the perspective of someone with no social media presence: What
does social media provide in terms of tech-related news that HN, lobsters, and
slashdot do not?

~~~
KarimDaghari
Personalization/Focus.

~~~
kstenerud
Sorry, I don't understand what you mean?

~~~
KarimDaghari
Sorry for being unclear.

Social media acts like a news aggregator.

You get to choose what to focus on, say news related to ReactJS (so you’d
follow the official account + the people working on it to get a better of
perspective).

~~~
kstenerud
Oh OK! Hmm, I think I remember some sort of online services that allow you to
monitor news sources for keywords you're interested in. Almost like RSS with
regex...

------
mrspeaker
Kind of a cop-out, but I use [https://fraidyc.at/](https://fraidyc.at/) to
follow some of the interesting people I missed when I ditched Twitter - I've
added a bunch of twitter accounts and feeds to this, but have it set to update
a lot more slowly.

It's a lot more calming than the normal social media torrent, but still can
find out the latest-and-greatest JS web framework I can ignore ;)

------
karlh
What makes you think social media keeps you informed? (Honest question)

~~~
KarimDaghari
To stay in the context of React (although this applies to pretty much most JS-
related info) : Back when components were class-based I first heard of hook-
based components on Twitter (and later watched the talk, again, through
twitter) which allowed me to 1) be informed of where things were going, 2) be
better prepared to migrate when hooks-based components shipped and not be
taken by "surprise"

